# FERARRI MODENA VS R33 GTR



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

ALRYT PPL
I'VE JUST GOT MY CAR OTR ITS A 95 GTR AND I IMPORTED IT MYSELF FROM JAPAN AND A FRIEND OF MINES KNOWS SOMEONE WHO HAS A YELLOW MODENA 360 AND WANTS TO RACE ME
I'M SURE THE GTR WILL EAT IT BUT NEEDED TO GET YOUR OPINIONS
MY CARS FAR FROM STANDARD, ITS GOT A T88 BLOWER AND BEEN PREPARED BY TOP SECRET OF JAPAN ITS MAKING AROUND 780+ BUT I STILL NEED TO HAVE IT ROLLING ROADED N SET UP FOR UK FUEL
I'M POSITIVE THE MODENA POSES NO THREAT BUT DONT WANNA BE EMABARASSED
THE FERARRI GUY SED HE'D BEAT ME IN 1ST
TO BE HONEST I DONT THINK I'D BE TOO ASHAMED CONSIDERING MY CAR COST ME 17k N HIS IS 105K
SO WUT DO U GUYS RECKON
I DUNNO WHAT THE MODENA DOES A QUARTER IN BUT ITS DOIN 60 IN 4.5
HOW MUCH QUICKER DO U THINK ITS THAN A STAGE 1 GTR?
I ALSO HAVE A TYPE RA STI IMPREZA WITH HEAVY MODS WHICH I'M SURE WILL GIV HIM A RUN FOR HIS MOENY BUT THE GUY WANTS TO PUT MY GTR TO SHAME
I WAS DOIN SOME WORK ON MY CAR WHEN I HEARD SOMEHTING WENT TO THE END OF THE DRIVE AND THE GUYS IN HIS YELLOW FERARRI(THOUGHT IT MIGHT BE A 406 CONVERSION) HE CDUNT GET OVER THE RAMP WITHOUT SCRAPING THE CAR, LUKD LIKE BOUT 20-30MM CLEARANCE, THEN HE SAW ME AND FLOORED IT, I KNO U GUYS KNOW WHAT THE FERARRI SOUND IS
IT MOVED VERI QUICKLY
DUNNO IF ITS JUS THE SOUND OF HIS CAR THATS SCARED ME OR WUT
sO PLZ GIV ME UR OPINIONS OR WUTEVER U THINK, IF I'M BEING STUPID BY ACCEPTING HIS CHALLENGE ,I KNO MY CARS BUT HES A DELAER N HAS HAD ALL THESE CORRVETTES N LUXURY CARS AND I'VE SEEN HIM IN REALLY FAST CARS SO HE KNOWS HIS CARS

ALL I KNOW IS HE'S GOT A VENDETTA AGAIANST THE GTR AND HE WANTS TO PROVE SOMETHING
HELP ME OUT


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

The caps lock key is on the left hand side of the keyboard...unless you were intending to shout your post at everyone? 

That spec would kill him easily - but I wouldn't race till I had it mapped - no point unless you like engine re-builds...


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

there isn't much that would beat a skyline with 780+bhp,
A gtr off the line at a set of lights would make a 360 look as if it was sitting still.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

with that spec m8 im surprised ur asking  ..if ur car has everything u say it has ull kill him..i use to keep up with 360 modena's in my stage three cossy and that wasnt that fast...just make sure it isnt the modena "s" as that would be interesting


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

ADUS said:


> with spec m8 im surprised ur asking  ..if ur car has everything u say it has ull kill him..i use to keep up with 360 modena's in my stage three cossy and that wasnt that fast...just make sure it isnt the modena s as that would be interesting


it would still poke it :smokin:


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

not round town it wouldnt


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

DO IT AND LET US KNOW HOW YOU GET ON.

BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

the reason why i asked was to see what your opinions would be
like some ppl say the modenas quicker on the streets n some are tellin me it wont keep up with me round bends and then some are sayin it's quicker all round

i'm confident that the gtr's quicker and on the 1/4 i kno he'll get slaughtered but i saw his car move and it just made me think

i dont think he's modified his car but maybe,its got an am kit on it and leaxni rims
778ps at 1.6bar and that was on 110 octane
i'm sure that gonna be a lot lower on 98
none of us wanna be embarassed at the end of the day
i'll giv him a run 
he doesnt know the spec of my car so maybe if he knew what was under the hood he'd take his challenge back
i dont want ppl to think that hey he was sayin its 800bhp and luk he got slaughtered
i doubt doubt the gtr but i thought i'd get some different opinions
my ra left a 355 at the lights n he only started ctaching up around 110

the guys also supposed to be getting a murcielago or gallardo lamborghini
i'm waiting for my ecu to get remapped and then my cars ready


----------



## Cos (Feb 10, 2002)

You are not getting confused with the Marilleno are you? The Modena is a puppy compaired to the beast that most of the footballers like.

I would imagine that you would fair pretty well even if you skyline was standard. I believe you will be victorious.

Good luck and make sure you get the engine setup right first.


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

Make sure you use 4500rpm and then dump the clutch from a standing start  

then see him in the rear view mirror  

then buy a new clutch for the re-match


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

GTR_33_V_SPEC said:


> he doesnt know the spec of my car so maybe if he knew what was under the hood he'd take his challenge back


Dont tell him anything about the car at all   
The pain he will suffer wondering will be a pleasurable experience to watch  
Good luck mate let us know how u get on
JAY


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I had a play with a 360 spider on the way home from Le Mans 

I think he got upset


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

lol ash
dont kno what clutch u got
was that sposed to be a p1ss take? lol
its an os giken triple plate clutch with an os flywheel and trust 6speed box
try gettin 1 aswell


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

sort of...

I`ve done 3 proper standing starts in my 34 (stage1) and the cutch feels weaker. Was well worth it though as I stayed with a big sports bike to the top of 1st gear (his first gear went on for ages  ) and totaly destroyed the M Coupe next to me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

get a paddle clutch for it ash
good for stage 1
i know some decent places n fair prices aswell
wut sort of hp u pushin


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Any pics of your 780 ps Top Secret R33 GTR ?

17K is that car cost or landed ?


You should put it to better use @ TOTB rather than playing with Ferrari's on the street.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Your car sounds like a similar spec to mine so, if you can launch it properly, you'll destroy any 360 in a straight line coz you'll have more than 600 hp at the wheels.....
:smokin:


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

U are comparing a 400 hp car to a 780 hp car, what do u think will happen?
The Ferrari is a totally different car, the Skyline will never match it on accuracy, steering, sound, looks and total driving thrills.
The Skyline will be faster when tuned though, but then comparing it to a Modena still doesnt make sense i.m.o. they are totally different cars.
I am quite sure u will slaughter it on the 1/4 mile, but as far as I know Ferrari's are never bought for driving in a straight line, I know I wouldn't nyway .
So I wouldnt worry bout beeing slaughtered if I were u, just make sure u can control 780 bhp first .

greets

Aram


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

well the ferarri has 600bhp the guy said
in a straight line i know he's get slaughtered but round town his cars extremely fast and round bends.
I told him that yes i'll race you on a bypass near me which is good for quarters but this guy wants the gtr on snake pass-its a good piece of road and lots of bends so we'll see or maybe he's a better driver we'll find out round the bends.
17k is what the vehicles cost me on the road
my brother told em there was only 3 people bidding for the car so he was lucky to get it for a fraction of whats its worth. As for pictures i've a few but havent really taken any, i still have the acution photos along with the sheet. The car needs a bit of cosmetic works, theres a few chips on the sides, front splitter needs spraying and the rear bumper and some of the boot lids burnt with exhaust flames and fumes so that also needs respraying. I might have the car resprayed in its original white or i might go for yellow, like the jun super lemon gtr, it'll look nice with the carbon hood but i think thats out of the picture because i dont want to be spending more moeny on the gtr when i know i'll be selling it later on in the year.
The os giekn triple plate is a very good clutch as with all os parts but triple plates difficult and imposible to drive when theres traffic, twin plates another thing. I've driven a supra using ogura's quad plate clutch and that was impossible to drive. The guys asked for a test tonight but i havent even had the cambelt changed yet so its a bit risky. On the str8 he has no chance but around bends and where you need good accerlation although the gtrs close to perfect i reckon he'll get a run for his money and he'll test my car. i offered to jsut go the the strip but he said he's going to sell the car by the end of this week and should be taking delivery of a murcielago.


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

600 hp in his Modena??
Wow, that's nice hehehe, do u know how he achieved this?
Ok, that's someting close to the skyline, but I still think u got a good chance.
If it's dry the Ferrari will be quick out of the corners as wel I think, the 4wd advantage is not that big in the dry.
And even if u lose it'll be by a small margin and in my eyes u wouldnt have to be ashamed of it in any way.
Isnt the Ferrari lighter also??
That could even the power/weight ratio on the cars.
Very interesting indeed, so go map the Skyline and see what happens .
I love both Skylines and Ferrari's so I see no losers here.
If u win it'll be a hoot, if u lose it'll not be by much and from a car that costs more than 105K (tuning the thing is also very expensive no doubt), so still u are lauging, or should be nyway .

greets

Aram


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

mines pushing out about 350 bhp, how much for a paddle clutch?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

ash u can get some decent clutches for rounf 400 for your car
rated at 500ft
depends what ur after
centre sprung
or solid hub
and theres a few cheaper 1'z
u'll need sprung hub unless u got a dual mass flywheel .
most are copper cermaic so they'll wear quick and eat the flywheel
try
AP racing
theyre reasonable
or you can get some decent ones from japan and the states
RPS and spec do some decent clutches and reasonable 2


yes 600nhp modena
and it sure dont sound standard and dont move like a standard 1
theres not many popele who have modified ferarris
he'll make good use of his sequentail gearbox-them flaps upshift n down shift
bet theyre wicked round bends
and yes i'm sure his cars lighter aswell
round bends we'll c which cars better n which driver

thanks for the help ppl


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Dam you must have got the deal of the centuary... TS 780ps cars usually go for 4,000,000 yen +


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

yes thats what i was saying
it was grade 1 becasue of the heavy modifications but not grade 1R
no accident history just the usual dents n stone chips, nothin too bad and rear bumper was burnt-black not melted though.
theres a r34gtr-v spec model fully tuned
its resonably priced at 3.5million yen but because of those vosa pigs i cant get it
i thoguth i't would be around 3million but hey lucky


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

I've seen 4 gtr's all fully tuned and over the 700bhp mark and theyre priced between 3.6-4.2million yen
theres a few r32 gtr again with spec over 700ps but theyre too old and i wouldnt buy 1 to sell.
Theres just no market price for the fully tuned gtr's t all depends on how far the owners gone with the modifications
r33gts now theyre dead cheap, i nearly bought 1 with a t88 and full GTr engine and the car was very cheap but i wasnt sure if i could sell a 800bhp r33gts
theres some gtr's modified which you can get reasonably cheap but then the condition is not so good.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

400 quid for a clutch?
what make are these as ive never been able to get one that cheap?

lee


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

could his car possible be a 

novitec f360 f1 supersport

price $221,000
3.6 L
twin supercharged v 8
6 speed f1 transmition
606bhp @ 8600 rpm
454 lb-ft @ 6250 rpm
redline at 8600 rpm

0-60 3.6 sec
0-100 8.4 sec
1/4 mile 11.6 @124 mph
top speed 213 mph

coz if it is this car it could give you alot of problems on the twistys
coz its ligther than a normal 360 with better handling and bags of power


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

exedy do a single plate clutch that can haddle 500hp, which is around the mid to high £400.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

If the 360 is a genuine 600 bhp, there shouldn't be much in it in a straight line, the 360 may be marginally quicker - pretty similar power to weight ratio. The twisties depend on the driver.

From my own experience I know that on the move, a standard 360 is as quick as my 520bhp ish R33 - really very little in it. The R33 is likely to be quicker from a standstill if lauched properly. As far as twisties go, it takes a lot more bottle to drive the 360 as hard as I drive the R33 - the thought of trashing a 360 is a great deterrent!


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

*360*

i have to agree with fred. I and two mates in (upgraded) 911 Turbos genuinely hard-charged through Northern France on Monday. The only car that stayed with us for any length of time was a 360 Modena. I confess that I thought that it was non-standard - although I was only running at 1.4 bar at that time, his car accelerated slightly faster than mine throughout the upper range. However, it was interesting to note that, after just 5 minutes or less in that upper range of his performance envelope, he dropped back down to the speed that he had been doing when we caught him. He certainly didn't look as comfortable as the Porsches under braking and I suspect that the whole thing was a slightly unnerving experience.

sammy


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

B19 BST said:


> exedy do a single plate clutch that can haddle 500hp, which is around the mid to high £400.


do you know if they are any good as was thinking of fitting one to mine


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

i really couldnt tell you, i am fitting one to mine cos i cant afford a twin plate.

cant see why it wouldnt be ok unless you tend to launch it hard day in day out


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

mjcole12

that is the exact spec of the modena what he told me
even the 0-60
u got it spot on

i know he'll probably be better on the twisties
but hey we went to a dual carriageway/ a notorious stretch around us for racing
my m8 had downloaded me a map and retarded the igniton because with the heat range 11 plugs and the uk fuel i knew something gonna go wrong
well i used 106 octane race gas-cool blue
and running 1.6 bar 
2.2peak
i went to be embarssed well i hoped not to be embarassed.
1 am we both was ready 
i had been doing some practice launches earlier and the timer was showing 60 times of around 3.67-3.90
i was having a bit of trouble launching cleanly as i knew if i cockd it up i'd stall and he'd leave me standing
i checked my car and everything was sound
so
we both pulled up nex to each other.
the guy has a big moustache and had a smug grin on his face and said i'd need 2000hp of nitrous to beat him
the strectch is just over around 2 mile, maybe 2.5
i wasnt scared but couldnt help being worried in the back of my mind, i started to think to myself why did i accept his challenge 
each time he revved his car my confidence dropped a 1000rpm
before i commence i'll jus let you know that although everyone thinks or likes to think theyre good drivers and me i'm a confident driver but i'm not someone whos very used to triple plate, twin plates no probelm so we lined up, the road was clear and no cars could be heard so it was time
he had bought his brother who had a camera with him and was ahead in his uk sti 04 ready to get it all on cam
so on the count of 10 he sed he'd horn and that meant start
i'll be honest i did kinda shi t it but i knew it was too late to get out
10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1 horn and off
i launched it very cleanly off the line and managed not to spin out of control and so did he 30mph and we was next to each other50 and he had got half a length infront so i pressed the splash boost switch and cleanly got a car length ahead by 70
he was extremely close and had closed the gap my 85mph ish
i knew he'd win if i didnt push the gtr to its limit because his car was moving much quicker than i thought
i made good use of the scrample switch and was making a gap bewteen us and slowly his car was falling behind, i could hear it screaming and it was around2 cars lengths behind me at 145 and was still in 5th, before i got into sixth i knew the end of the road was coming and floored it and took it no around 9200revs and was doing around 158 and saw the sti about a mile behind in my mirror and the ferarri was a good 2-30yards behind so i eased up and by this time he'd already started decelerating
we both pulled up at a lay by
of course i was hyped up and extremely overexcited with a smile from ear to ear
lol the modena guy got out and came over to my car, he sure didnt seme to happy
the gtr won cleanly and although the modena was quick and quite close in the end it was outacclerating and the best thing was i was running low boost and the cars not even bene set up fully.
i said whos cars quicker now?
i have to admit my gearchanges werent as lightning quick as they should have been but still
so the guy had something to say
he said you had nitrous but only 5mins before when he was being cocky he said you'll need nitrous but i popped open my hood
and let him detail my gtr and no sings of nitrous
he was lost for words when he saw the size of the T88 34d turbine
so he said its a very nice and quick car and asked what sort of power, i told him around 900bhp
his facial expression was one to remember for the reast of your life
he looked like he'd seen a ghost or something but still acted like he wasnt impressed.
he said i was lucky and he'd beat me clean next time and said that anyway feararris arent made for racing in straight lines and that he'd rip the gtr on a track or on b roads. he said his car will out handle and out accelerate the gtr, but i said why didnt it.
he said he wants to race on snake pass A57 i think, beautiful piece of road, hairpins, loads of big str8s and a road for handling as the ebnds are tight and there s a cliff on the other side.
neways he blamed the car
said its got a problem with the head gasket and also the traction system and so were going to have a race on a proper road and see what
the gtr giv him a run for his money and i'm looking forward to this coz its gonna be fun
but i reckon he's got me on this 1
but we'll have to see
anyway i asked for a copy of the video and his brother said oh shit the camera wasnt recording

pathetic

saw a 550 marinello coming in opposite direction on a round about today
tasty

round bends the ferarri will show me what its amde of and it should be close


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Got any pics of your car m8?


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

What a pitty to see such a beautyfull Ferrari beeing driven by such an arrogant f*ck .
Good to see u put him in his place at least .
I'm still interested in pics of both you're cars, must be a great sight these rare cars toghether.

greets

Aram


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

This thread reads like something out of a storybook ... 

Until I see pictures of this T88 equipped 780bhp R33 GTR I'm gonna consider it yet another dreamer story.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Durzel,

Gotta agree with you on this one. Another dreamer...........

Guy


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

GTR_33_V_SPEC said:


> mjcole12
> 
> that is the exact spec of the modena what he told me
> even the 0-60
> ...


Then you woke up and went to school


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Guys,

I was trying the tactful, benefit of the doubt approach.  I've been in touch and asked for pictures which I'm told will be forthcoming. I'll post them up when/if they appear.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Peter,

I used to be tactful, but there's too much of this going on on all car forums these days, so people rightly ask for verification fairly quickly when new large claims are made........... 

Hopefully it'll be genuine, in which case you'll have another contender for TOTB3, but usually posts with this style and content never bring forth real cars........

Best wishes

Guy


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Totally agree Guy. The list is now closed for TOTB3 now, we just have to decide who gets the last couple of places...


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Interesting reading 

I think we upset a 360 driver coming back from Le Mans this week, although it wasn't turbo'd or a 'fast & furious' style event


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Peter said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was trying the tactful, benefit of the doubt approach.  I've been in touch and asked for pictures which I'm told will be forthcoming. I'll post them up when/if they appear.


I did realise you were saying the same thing but in a much nicer way, but threads like this seem to becoming more and more commonplace on car forums, especially as the profile/prestige of Skylines continues to grow (particularly in the Lax Power circles). As such I've got a very pessimistic attitude towards it nowadays, sad but true.

If it does turn out to be genuine (and not just a picture of Guys ex-R34 engine bay, or another stolen pic like the ones you see on Cardomain.com) then I'll be the first to hold up my hand and offer apologies, and praise.

I'll believe it when I see it though...


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

GTR_33_V_SPEC said:


> mjcole12
> 
> before i got into sixth i knew the end of the road was coming and floored it and took it no around 9200revs


Not that expierienced but dont R33s have 5 speed box?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm suprised anyones even bothered replying to this thread  . 

Glen


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Seemed like utter bollox from the 1st post, thas why i never bothered to reply...


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

*Factory* R33s do have 5-speed boxes.. but he did mention a Trust 6-speed gearbox.

I tend to go for the "benefit of the doubt" approach, but yeah.. put me down in the: Show-me-proof-and-I'll-believe category.

Other comments for some legit replies:

Triple-plate clutches being streetable.. well, depends how you've set them up. I drove mine on the street. Exercised my left foot muscle very well until I installed the Nismo slave cylinder. Was much softer after that. As for learning to ease the car forward "like a gentleman", well you get a hang of it after a while.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Just out of pure curiosity, but wouldn't a 700bhp+ R33 with a 6 speed box be approaching 200mph+ at full tilt within 2 miles, or would you run out of road? (Im genuinely curious and uninformed)


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Durzel said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, but wouldn't a 700bhp+ R33 with a 6 speed box be approaching 200mph+ at full tilt within 2 miles, or would you run out of road? (Im genuinely curious and uninformed)


Rocket Ron 209.4 mph over 1.5 miles from standing start with under 700bhp.

Glen


----------



## Tristan (Mar 8, 2004)

I must admit even though I would love to believe it, it did seem as though it was written by a school boy with a wild imagination  When Ben L mentioned pics at the start of the thread I knew he was looking for proof  . I


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Durzel said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, but wouldn't a 700bhp+ R33 with a 6 speed box be approaching 200mph+ at full tilt within 2 miles, or would you run out of road? (Im genuinely curious and uninformed)


Not necessaily. Would definitely be at redline in the "last" gear (5th or 6th) though. Depends on your gear ratios, differential ratios, and tire sizes (diameter).

My 6th gear on the Holinger was so that 294km/h came around at 8500rpm in 6th with the tyres I had on back then. Was dead easy to reach that speed with something probably quite a bit less than 600hp at the wheels.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

TOKYO said:


> Rocket Ron 209.4 mph over 1.5 miles from standing start with under 700bhp.
> 
> Glen


Standard 5 speed box. 

With the Holinger fitted 197mph.

Same wheels and tyres.

Hope this helps Durzel.

Glen


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Only 6 weeks to go before we see if Ronnie can pull it out of the bag and win TOTB for the third time.......... the winner will need to be going 200+ this year I think......


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Glen, the beauty of ordering a gearbox like the Holinger is the fact that you can have any gear ratios you desire (within logic).... You could easily have a 6th gear made longer than the 5th on the R33 GTR. In fact Holinger have no "standard" gearset for the car. You have to specify all the gear ratios.

And yes, the 5 speed gearbox has an exceptionally long 5th gear and, provided there is enough horsepower, it can reach speeds above 330km/h while still not getting to stock redline (8500rpm).


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

GTuned said:


> Glen, the beauty of ordering a gearbox like the Holinger is the fact that you can have any gear ratios you desire (within logic).... You could easily have a 6th gear made longer than the 5th on the R33 GTR. In fact Holinger have no "standard" gearset for the car. You have to specify all the gear ratios.
> 
> And yes, the 5 speed gearbox has an exceptionally long 5th gear and, provided there is enough horsepower, it can reach speeds above 330km/h while still not getting to stock redline (8500rpm).


Hi Guy/Durzel.

Just checked me records.

That 197 was actually 195 and it was done with the OS Gieken sequential not the Holinger (as it was being repaired.) The distance was roughly the same as the TOTB top speed distance (1.3miles) and the cars was pulling around 8700-8800-8900 rpm. Basically gearbox ran out before the tarmac did  .

Rons Holinger has a long top gear and this has caused problems due to the jump in size between 5th and 6th but this has been resolved. 

I can't see anyone beating Ron on the top speed at this year TOTB. I say no more  . 

Glen


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

R33 GTR VSPEC .........Your cars power has gone from 780 to 900 HP and you managed to buy this for just 17K  
































LOSER


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Glen,

Thats good. 

They'll be some real competition from cars that are proven 200+ mph like the CRD Supra, the Rufs and also apparently a 800bhp Viper coming........I think the Evos will struggle to crack 200mph due to their aerodynamics, despite the power produced by Norris and RC Dev.............also Keiths car is probably well capable as well......

Guy


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

deano said:


> R33 GTR VSPEC .........Your cars power has gone from 780 to 900 HP and you managed to buy this for just 17K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I got a good deal on mine, but it sure as hell wasnt that good lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Let us know*

Yeah, let us know how you get on !!! Good luck as you shld be able to post a 0-60 time in under 4.00 sec's with that spec. I have done 4.5 with a standard R33 GT-R, timed at Trax 2002, and that was NOT a really aggresive launch !


----------



## skyhigh (Jun 27, 2004)

hi guys 
i'm new to the forum. 
this goes out to the GUY WITH THE 900 LOL BHP GTR
interestingly such a predictable bullshit thread 
i've just bought 2 heavilt tuned gtrs from japan on tuesday
can you just let me know who got you yours for 17k coz your agent obviously some crak head but hey 17k in cukoo land...

theres only like 1 or 2 gtrs where i am and i saw a white r33 gtr at meadowhall while shopping on friday, looked nice gold wheels and a crabon bonnet
MR 900BHP GTR GUY- was that you? if it was i'm the young guy who was staring at you in the red makinen lancer?
anyway if that was you your car sure sound like a pussy if its got a t88 n makin 900 ponies gallop

if its not whos the guy who had the white r33 gtr at meadowhall on 25th june
nice car but dont sound too good your exhausts blowing big time or do you like ti sounding like that


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

I have heard some tales of woa in my time but f*ck me come on kid wake up and smell the coffee it,s time for school. Do you really think us REAL gtr owners would fall for such a story   , oh hang on will finish the post later just poping out to the shop in my tornado jet that is sitting on my private runway  . TWATS like this should be banned from the forum


----------



## st3v3_M (Oct 26, 2003)

Obviously a pathetic kid, he hasn't dared post since he's been rumbled


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Free C*ntry*

You gotta let him have a speil, I mean it was the best laugh I have had for ages !! Sad little B*gger !!


----------

